# ? Introducing two adult dogs ?



## amd1604 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am trying to introduce my 4 year old female Pitt with my mother’s older male Alaskan Malamute (not sure of his age), I would like to get them to the point that when I go on vacation she could dog sit for me at her house . . . Both dogs are dominant and very stubborn – they have been near each other but only through a fence and of course both dogs were snarling and barking. Any advice on how to introduce them would be appreciated. Thanks ! ! !


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I heard Malamutes are a tough breed, It sounds like your mom will have to crate and rotate to avoid any problems.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Get your self a professional dog trainer.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

On Neutral territory off course, other then that I'm not much help?

Def. Have a crate for them if she will dog sit.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Get your self a professional dog trainer.


You can't train DA out of a Pitbull specially a dog at that age, they either like dogs or they don't.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah your best hope is to crate and rotate when you go out of town. You cannot make them get along and if both are males...... best not to even try. 

You may be able to get them to be ok like walking on leash with lots of training but having them live off leash together and not fight might be asking to much.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> You can't train DA out of a Pitbull specially a dog at that age, they either like dogs or they don't.


I just stated it cause it sounded like the user really wanted to try socializing the two, and I figured that having a professional in the crowd would be better than having no professional. Especially if they are determined to make them "friends" so to speak and have never worked with a DA pitbull before.
It might not work then again theres a small possibilty that they would eventually get along.


----------



## rednose504 (Jan 10, 2010)

two males NO way ... accident waiting to happen... exspecially on his territory . the malamute wont know what he got himself into either if your pit has any game in em. STAY away.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My advice would be "lets not and say we did..." You are opening up a huge door for failure and the risk of loosing one or both dogs for an un needed reason. Crate and rotate or board your dog at a secure pitbull savy facility.


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

the pitt is a female not a male only the malamute is a male


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> My advice would be "lets not and say we did..." You are opening up a huge door for failure and the risk of loosing one or both dogs for an un needed reason. Crate and rotate or board your dog at a secure pitbull savy facility.


X 2!! "Lets not and say we did"!!:rofl: Even if the Pit is a female, she could wipe the floor with him most especially because males don't typically like to whip a females azz.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

wont matter if they were diffrent sexes the main thing is they are BOTH, "dominant" and they cannot and never will be able to get along together. these dogs will eventually fight. the Mal will for alphaship and once that pit latches and the mal desides to submit or avert from your dog that instinct of fighting in the pit will have already have snapped into high gear and virtually nothing can get an adrinillen pumped pit off the other dog. alphaship in a pit is to kill the other dog. they never quit. so this is why alot of people crate and rotate.


I may get hounded for this post but I have seen it first hand with my 8 month old.
I
ROTATE NOW!!!!!!!!

No ifs ands or buts about it!!


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

NMWAPBT said:


> the pitt is a female not a male only the malamute is a male


It doesnt matter, even if the dogs grew up together and are of opposite sex. My suggestion would be, board your dog. Do not put that responsability of caring for both dogs on your poor MOTHER. Find a friend that will care for her while you on vacation.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

You've receive very good advice on this ... Please take it and don't take the risk of having your poor mother go thru a very horrible traumatizing experience. Where not only may both dogs be injured but your mother as well in trying to separate the 2 dogs if they were to get into it. Good luck


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a Malamute, wasn't good for me..


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

ik it doesnt matter i was just correcting everyone that didnt read right saying two males really bad as if we didnt know that i was trying to get everyone on track to give this person advice that pertains to they're situation


----------



## Demios (Jan 9, 2010)

amd1604 said:


> I am trying to introduce my 4 year old female Pitt with my mother's older male Alaskan Malamute (not sure of his age), I would like to get them to the point that when I go on vacation she could dog sit for me at her house . . . Both dogs are dominant and very stubborn - they have been near each other but only through a fence and of course both dogs were snarling and barking. Any advice on how to introduce them would be appreciated. Thanks ! ! !


My advice would be slowly and cautiously lol. Professional trainer would be ideal. If not an option or you just want to test the waters neutral ground is a must. Ideally if you could get them both having their attention diverted somewhat from each other.

For instance, how are they when it comes to walking? How do they react to other dogs during walks be they behind a fence or on the street? You can try testing the waters and sort of introducing them to one another's presence, scent, etc, by having them walk past one another. It all depends though so that's why really a professional dog trainer that can be there and can observe their behavior first-hand, in the moment, and react accordingly, would be the best option if you're truly seeking results.


----------



## amd1604 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you all for your input


----------



## amd1604 (Dec 31, 2009)

The Malamute is not really aggressive - the only problem with him is that he always has to establish dominance . . . for example when the neighbor’s dog is loose and Chip (the malamute) is on his chain, the neighbor’s dog comes in the yard and Chip of course pins him on the ground but doesn’t bite/nip just keeps the other dog on the ground for a while then they both get up and play with no problems. While walking him he is fine either way with dogs walking down the street near him and behind the fence. 

The Pitbull has not really been associated with other dogs but seems to be fine with some – it seems as though she picks and chooses which dogs she likes . . . While walking her depending on the dog she will bark and carry on, not really sure why she picks and chooses but. Honey (the pitbull) gets along fine with the beagle mix that lives out back of my house which she has only seen through a wired fence. 

I have let the two dogs smell each other through the fence and both just run back and forth down the fence and bark and carry on at first then the male usually tries to pee on her – lol – but neither dogs bite at the fence or try to jump to get at one another. 

I am definitely going to see how they act with each other before I would ever put that responsibility on my mother. Thanks everybody again for all of your advice.


----------

